# Vroman Getting Attention



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Rookie Vroman's intensity inspires nicknames
What’s in a Name?


By Steven Koek, Suns.com
Posted: Oct. 27, 2004 
Rookie Jackson Vroman’s play in the Suns’ 103-93 preseason win over Seattle Tuesday night was inspirational. Yes, his 12 points, six rebounds and all-out hustle inspired comparisons to former Suns sparkplug Bo Outlaw, but even more significantly, Vroman’s productive debut has inspired the crucial assignment of designating a nickname for the Iowa State product. 

“If he plays like he did (Tuesday) night, he’s going to have a lot of nicknames,” observed Head Coach Mike D’Antoni after Wednesday’s practice. “You can’t walk through a practice (or) he’ll kill you. He’s like a locomotive and you’ve got to get out of the way, and that makes you run fast. It is infectious and it’s fun to play that way. You’re lucky to have a guy like that on your team.” 

Vroman is just beginning to show the promise that had the Suns’ brass rank him 16th in their breakdown of prospects for the 2004 NBA Draft in June. The 6-10 forward was snatched up by Phoenix with the second pick of the second round (31st overall) and had a strong showing in summer league action before breaking his thumb in a pickup game during rookie orientation in New York. 

Maybe it was pent-up energy stored while watching his new teammates go through the paces of training camp and come out strong in preseason competition, but Vroman played with the force of a cyclone in his first game as a pro. 

“Kamikaze, a.k.a. Crazy Man,” Quentin Richardson suggested for the rookie’s moniker. “Just craziness.” 

The coaching staff applauded the intensity Vroman has exhibited and D'Antoni reached back into classic movie history for an apt comparison. 

“Some of them we can’t repeat, but I would say ‘Norman Bates’ is right up there with the top of them," he said of the nicknames being offered up so far. "He’s a little psycho sometimes. That’s my favorite, because that’s my era. I think (the players) know the remake, but they probably didn’t know it was a remake (laughs).” 

The laid-back and affable Vroman is certainly an original, and his teammates are looking forward to watching him play his role of bringing a lift off the bench. 

"He gets us amped up," guard Joe Johnson said. "He’s an energy guy who gets his players ready to play. He’s a great guy and a great player. 

"He does tend to get wild."


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Vroman imo looks better than Nick Collison. I can see why the Suns had him projected as a lottery pick almost.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya vroman is good
he can score energy points, he is an excellent defender, a pretty good rebounder
and a very solid passer


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I have a good feeling about him. He's kind of thin, but I love the way he bangs and hustles and he will definitely earn playing time if he keeps working, especially since Voskuhl seems to have no real place with this new team.


----------

